# No response (on HAP ID) after adding newborn to my application



## tahirrauf (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Seniors,

So CO was assigned and case was deferred because of pregnancy of my wife. CO asked to contacted back with Newborn's passport after birth. I uploaded the passport, Form 1022 and Birth certificate and its more than 7 days now and I got no response from CO.

Is this delay normal? Coz they said in the email that they will respond back in 7 days. Also I replied to their old email id (I hope it works and I don't have to send it to new email addresses i.e, @broder.gov.au)

Any feedback?

Regards,


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

im in the same boat...which email did you mail your things too...its been 15 days for me....did you eventually get your newborn added and in how much time?


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

Any updates guys. I am in the same boat and would be grateful if I know what happened with you


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

I just got my newborn added to my application today...so it took almost 17 days. However, CO has not provided me with a HAP ID for my baby and I just mailed them to send me the HAP ID so that I can get the medicals done for the baby...how long has it been for you?


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

Thanks a lot for your reply. I submitted all the required documents except the medical forms , along with Form 1022 in order to add my baby and update my passport number as I renewed it recently. That was on the 2nd of Nov. I think that it will take a little bit longer than your case as I also asked for updating my passport info.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

usmansshaikh said:


> I just got my newborn added to my application today...so it took almost 17 days. However, CO has not provided me with a HAP ID for my baby and I just mailed them to send me the HAP ID so that I can get the medicals done for the baby...how long has it been for you?


Why dont you get your child HAP ID yourslef using your immiaccount?


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Why dont you get your child HAP ID yourslef using your immiaccount?


How to do that? Can you tell us exactly which link/button/section?


----------



## tahirrauf (Jul 15, 2014)

3br4h!m said:


> How to do that? Can you tell us exactly which link/button/section?


Don't exactly remember, but below every applicant's section on Immi account there is a link of "Medical" something.. If you click that link you can generate the Medical form which contains HAP ID as well as complete details of which tests need to be performed.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

3br4h!m said:


> How to do that? Can you tell us exactly which link/button/section?


I dont exactly remember but There is something called health declarations. I did it for my brother to get him student visa prior to CO allocation.

Also, it is very common practice for applicant who get direct grant. I dont remember the exact steps but its fairly simple. Maybe someone can guide you step by step who did it recently. Or, maybe you can find the relevant info somewhere in the forums.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

tahirrauf said:


> Don't exactly remember, but below every applicant's section on Immi account there is a link of "Medical" something.. If you click that link you can generate the Medical form which contains HAP ID as well as complete details of which tests need to be performed.


Did you get the grant or still awaiting?


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Why dont you get your child HAP ID yourslef using your immiaccount?


Thanks for the reply...I know how to generate HAP ID...but it does not work for newborn added to application by CO...i have generated HAP ID for myself and my wife....but it does not work for the application(my newborn) added by CO...the normal process is that you go into IMMIACCOUNT and click on get health details and then click on the link that appears "organize health examinations" ....for the new born the button get health details is there but it does not give the "organize health examinations" link...


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

SqOats said:


> I dont exactly remember but There is something called health declarations. I did it for my brother to get him student visa prior to CO allocation.
> 
> Also, it is very common practice for applicant who get direct grant. I dont remember the exact steps but its fairly simple. Maybe someone can guide you step by step who did it recently. Or, maybe you can find the relevant info somewhere in the forums.



health declarations is for applications who have not lodged visa and is for doing medicals prior to visa lodgement...for applications who have lodged visa, you have to go to immiaccount and generate it from there


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

tahirrauf said:


> Don't exactly remember, but below every applicant's section on Immi account there is a link of "Medical" something.. If you click that link you can generate the Medical form which contains HAP ID as well as complete details of which tests need to be performed.



This does not work for newborn added to the application by CO...did you try it for your newborn added by CO after lodgement?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

I see. Thank you for the clarification.

Maybe it is because child's medical is different than the regular medical. I've heard its just a general checkup. 



usmansshaikh said:


> health declarations is for applications who have not lodged visa and is for doing medicals prior to visa lodgement...for applications who have lodged visa, you have to go to immiaccount and generate it from there


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Osman,

Did you pay any amount to add your child into your existing application? My CO is allocated last week and asking for PCC and medical. But my wife is pregnant and I am planning to request CO to hold my case until the child is born (EDD:- 1st week of March). I guess, this is the right decision in this moment.

Anyway, share your experience which will be helpful for the candidate like me 

Best of luck for rest of the processing.

thanks,
Shekhar


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

mcmemam said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply. I submitted all the required documents except the medical forms , along with Form 1022 in order to add my baby and update my passport number as I renewed it recently. That was on the 2nd of Nov. I think that it will take a little bit longer than your case as I also asked for updating my passport info.


I guess, for passport and address update, we need to fill up the form 929 (Change of address and/or passport details ) instead of 1022.


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello Osman,
> 
> Did you pay any amount to add your child into your existing application? My CO is allocated last week and asking for PCC and medical. But my wife is pregnant and I am planning to request CO to hold my case until the child is born (EDD:- 1st week of March). I guess, this is the right decision in this moment.
> 
> ...


Hi Shekhar,

If the child is born after visa is lodged but before it is decided there are no charges. You are taking the right decision, just right an email to them in reply requesting to hold the case till such time the baby is born. All the best for your baby. 

I have gotten my baby added to the application now by CO after I sent them form 1022, Birth Certificate and Passport for the baby. Now I am waiting for them to assign HAP ID so I can get the medical done for the baby along with medicals for me my wife and my baby.

Regards,
Usman Shaikh


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello usman,

Just an email to [email protected] with 1022 form attachment is ok? Or I need to send the mail to some others address as well.

Do you get the HAP for your child? How long its take to add the child into your application after submit the 1022, birth certificate and password to CO?

thanks


usmansshaikh said:


> Hi Shekhar,
> 
> If the child is born after visa is lodged but before it is decided there are no charges. You are taking the right decision, just right an email to them in reply requesting to hold the case till such time the baby is born. All the best for your baby.
> 
> ...


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello usman,
> 
> Just an email to [email protected] with 1022 form attachment is ok? Or I need to send the mail to some others address as well.
> 
> ...



Just an email is fine...but make sure you attach the following documents

1) Form1022 with clear changes of addition of newborn
2) Attested copy or color scan of birth certificate
3) Attested copy or color scan of Passport Personal details page.

Also make sure you send to the office your case is being processed from...in my case it was brisbane office so I mailed to them.

it took total 17 calendar days for my baby to be added. The little one is added now however they did not send me the HAP ID for her medical. So I again sent them an email requesting to give HAP ID as in this case you cannot generate the HAP ID for baby from IMMI ACCOUNT. Its been 7 calendar days and no response on HAP ID yet so Im still waiting

Hope this helps..


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for your information.

Sorry, I haven't clear my case to you,. Currently, I send mail and upload 1022 into the immi account about my wife pregnancy and inform not to perform the medical test right now for my wife. 

We are expecting baby at march,2016. Hence, just try to prolong my PCC and medical to get some extra days for landing in Australia. 

Do they reply my query as I request them, I will do all the PCC and medical after the birth of my child next year. Don't know whether they agree with this or not.

thanks and best of luck for rest of your processing.




usmansshaikh said:


> Just an email is fine...but make sure you attach the following documents
> 
> 1) Form1022 with clear changes of addition of newborn
> 2) Attested copy or color scan of birth certificate
> ...


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Thanks for your information.
> 
> Sorry, I haven't clear my case to you,. Currently, I send mail and upload 1022 into the immi account about my wife pregnancy and inform not to perform the medical test right now for my wife.
> 
> ...




Has CO contacted you and asked for medical for you and your wife? If yes then you dont need to upload form 1022 now, you just send an email to CO with a letter from your wife s doctor confirming that she is pregnant and ask them to hold everything till your child is born.

If CO has not contacted you for medicals yet, then wait for CO to contact and then follow the above procedure.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

I have a similar case and I did inform CO about pregnancy of my wife once CO contacted me and asked for additional documents including PCC and medicals. She replied to my email after a month time and confirmed that medical can be done after child's birth but PCCs are needed to be provided. 

In some other cases, CO hasnt asked even for the PCC.



amar_klanti said:


> Thanks for your information.
> 
> Sorry, I haven't clear my case to you,. Currently, I send mail and upload 1022 into the immi account about my wife pregnancy and inform not to perform the medical test right now for my wife.
> 
> ...


----------



## gupta.rohit19 (Sep 25, 2015)

But in view health assessment for new born i cannot see "Organise health examinations" button due to which i cannot generate hap Id for her medical.

Is there anyone who have paid visa fees but still not able to get the button enabled ?

Regards
Rohit Gupta


----------



## gupta.rohit19 (Sep 25, 2015)

gupta.rohit19 said:


> But in view health assessment for new born i cannot see "Organise health examinations" button due to which i cannot generate hap Id for her medical.
> 
> Is there anyone who have paid visa fees but still not able to get the button enabled ?
> 
> ...


Just to update i have added new born to the application after visa lodgement separately by email to [email protected].

Except button to generate hap id all seems enabled. Not sure if Hap Id is needed for general checkup for new born or not

Regards
Rohit Gupta


----------



## gupta.rohit19 (Sep 25, 2015)

I think i have got the answer for the same. As i have not provided the passport i cannot able to generate the HAP Id, as passport is required to generate the one.

I believe same might be the case for others who have similar issue.

Regards
Rohit Gupta


----------



## Umer.sajjad (Jan 11, 2014)

I have got an invitation and created the immi account. Application is for me and wife, we are expecting our baby in May. Given the situation I have below queries.

1. Can somebody please share the list of documents that I need to upload.

2. What is Form 80? Does everyone has to fill this and upload it or email it to CO once it is assigned?

3. I will ask the CO to put the case on hold until the baby is born. Please suggest what form do I need to fill to add baby.

4. I am planning to have baby in US, can someone guide me what documents CO asks for baby so I will make sure that I gets them from US?

5. My ACS letter is valid till 14 July, 2016. Do I need to provide all the baby's document before this date as getting a new passport might take some time. I live in UAE, consider the below and suggest
Plan 1 : Baby is born in first week of May. If I goto US, will be back by Mid June minimum and will have the US docs for baby. I can submit the passport and Birth certificate.
Plan 2 : Baby is born in UAE, may be I can get the baby passport by June end.

Regards,
Umer


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

1. List of documents can be found on immiaccount. Basically you need to provide all the supporting documents for the claims you made in EOI.

2. Form 80 is for providing additional information. You should fill it and upload it prior to CO allocation. You need to provide for you and your wife. 

3. You need to fill form 1023 along with medical report of wife showing that she is pregnant. CO will put your case on hold and will ask for baby birth certificate and passport to proceed further.

4. Birth certificate and passport

5. I think ACS only has to be valid at the time of submitting visa application. 



Umer.sajjad said:


> I have got an invitation and created the immi account. Application is for me and wife, we are expecting our baby in May. Given the situation I have below queries.
> 
> 1. Can somebody please share the list of documents that I need to upload.
> 
> ...


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Great, so you have already added the baby by providing birth certificate and passport to skilled.support?.

Are you able to get the HAP ID for the baby?. I think only your CO can provide you the HAP ID. And, getting response from CO is pretty slow these days. 



gupta.rohit19 said:


> Just to update i have added new born to the application after visa lodgement separately by email to [email protected].
> 
> Except button to generate hap id all seems enabled. Not sure if Hap Id is needed for general checkup for new born or not
> 
> ...


----------



## xsimio (Nov 26, 2015)

I use an agent for the application. Agent was not able to generate the HAP ID, only CO can do it. 

SqOats, how slow should I expect the CO to be?

It is almost 3 weeks since medical of the baby was uploaded, I suppose next step is a grant?


----------



## gupta.rohit19 (Sep 25, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Great, so you have already added the baby by providing birth certificate and passport to skilled.support?.
> 
> Are you able to get the HAP ID for the baby?. I think only your CO can provide you the HAP ID. And, getting response from CO is pretty slow these days.


Only Birth Certificate, i am in the process of getting the passport.

Once passport is provided then only i believe i should be able to get the Hap Id from CO so i need to wait till passport is pending

Regards
Rohit Gupta


----------



## gupta.rohit19 (Sep 25, 2015)

xsimio said:


> I use an agent for the application. Agent was not able to generate the HAP ID, only CO can do it.
> 
> SqOats, how slow should I expect the CO to be?
> 
> It is almost 3 weeks since medical of the baby was uploaded, I suppose next step is a grant?


Can you please explain your case. Did CO has contacted you first and then provided you 28 days to complete the medical ?

You able to provide all pending docs with in 28 days only ?

Regards
Rohit Gupta


----------



## xsimio (Nov 26, 2015)

gupta.rohit19 said:


> Can you please explain your case. Did CO has contacted you first and then provided you 28 days to complete the medical ?
> 
> You able to provide all pending docs with in 28 days only ?
> 
> ...


Case was frozen until baby was born.

After baby was born, in 1 week I had birth certificate and passport. I used a temporary passport which was issued same day but is valid only for 1 year.

With Form 1022, Birth Certificate and passport, agent unfrozen the case.

Waiting for 7 days, nothing.

Uploaded work contract.

Got HAP ID for baby next day. CO told us we have 28 days to upload the medical result.

Next day doctor uploaded the medical result to eMedical portal.

... now we are waiting for almost 3 weeks ... I expect they will not look on the case until 28 days have passed, but who knows ...

Hope it helps.


----------



## gupta.rohit19 (Sep 25, 2015)

xsimio said:


> Case was frozen until baby was born.
> 
> After baby was born, in 1 week I had birth certificate and passport. I used a temporary passport which was issued same day but is valid only for 1 year.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed info.

I will explain mine and seek some suggestion.

I have lodged for me and my spouse initially. After 4 week CO allocated and requested additional documents to provide with in 28 days.

After this point of time, i have added my new born daughter (2 month old) into my immi account through skilled support email. But as passport is in process and i don't have hap id as well. I am probably going to cross 28 days time frame ( approx by 10 days)

Now I am in confusion whether i should ask extension from CO for 2 weeks 

or 

After 28 days once CO verify that my baby information is added in the immi account he will ask for medical and provide me 28 or few more days again ?

Regards
Rohit Gupta


----------



## xsimio (Nov 26, 2015)

I would inform them in advance that you are not able to provide the documents in 28 days because of this and that and ask for extension. Otherwise it might be that you did not comply with their procedures.
They cannot give you HAP ID for the baby without the passport, it is issues for a passport number.


----------



## gupta.rohit19 (Sep 25, 2015)

xsimio said:


> I would inform them in advance that you are not able to provide the documents in 28 days because of this and that and ask for extension. Otherwise it might be that you did not comply with their procedures.
> They cannot give you HAP ID for the baby without the passport, it is issues for a passport number.



Yeah i would agree with you. I was expecting the baby passport by this time so trying to finish everything in time but due to technical issues with passport department it got delayed.

So on safer side seeking extension is the only option i have left as updating at last moment to CO in case i could not make it will have bad impression 

Regards
Rohit Gupta


----------



## xsimio (Nov 26, 2015)

gupta.rohit19 said:


> Yeah i would agree with you. I was expecting the baby passport by this time so trying to finish everything in time but due to technical issues with passport department it got delayed.
> 
> So on safer side seeking extension is the only option i have left as updating at last moment to CO in case i could not make it will have bad impression
> 
> ...


Not bad impression, but I suffered from a similar case in a different country where they did not want to offer many work VISA and were looking for every small reason to cancel an application.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Turns out that adding newborn child is quite easy if you have all the documents.

I emailed the CO and did everything to add my child but nothing worked, no response until after we obtained her passport and provided all documents including Birth Certificate and duly filled form 1022.

Once I provided everything (new email to CO), they added the child within 7hrs or so. 

So they don't respond saying 'x is missing' etc .. if you have it right, they just process it.


----------



## gupta.rohit19 (Sep 25, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Turns out that adding newborn child is quite easy if you have all the documents.
> 
> I emailed the CO and did everything to add my child but nothing worked, no response until after we obtained her passport and provided all documents including Birth Certificate and duly filled form 1022.
> 
> ...


Is your child born after Visa Lodge ? Also are you able to see baby health details page so that you can generate hap id by yourself ?

Regards
Rohit Gupta


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

gupta.rohit19 said:


> Is your child born after Visa Lodge ? Also are you able to see baby health details page so that you can generate hap id by yourself ?
> 
> Regards
> Rohit Gupta


Yes, born after visa lodgement. Yes I can see the health assessment page where I clicked 'Organize Health Examination' link to get the referral letter.


----------



## gupta.rohit19 (Sep 25, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Yes, born after visa lodgement. Yes I can see the health assessment page where I clicked 'Organize Health Examination' link to get the referral letter.



Congratulations for new member in family 

Btw which email id you have email documents. [email protected] or [email protected]

In my case i currently got stuck up with baby passport so need to ask for extension till i get passport.


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

I was communicating with the brisbane office so I sent it to both brisbane office and skilled.support address..I suggest you do the same..


----------



## gupta.rohit19 (Sep 25, 2015)

usmansshaikh said:


> I was communicating with the brisbane office so I sent it to both brisbane office and skilled.support address..I suggest you do the same..


Thanks. Yeah will do that

Btw you didn't update your PR status in the details.. You have already got it ?

Regards
Rohit Gupta


----------



## gupta.rohit19 (Sep 25, 2015)

gupta.rohit19 said:


> Thanks. Yeah will do that
> 
> Btw you didn't update your PR status in the details.. You have already got it ?
> 
> ...



Sorry i missed it..Its mentioned already... Grant is only pending now


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

It depends on the CO and differs case to case. But, usually should not take more than 4 weeks to get the grant.

Goodluck



xsimio said:


> I use an agent for the application. Agent was not able to generate the HAP ID, only CO can do it.
> 
> SqOats, how slow should I expect the CO to be?
> 
> It is almost 3 weeks since medical of the baby was uploaded, I suppose next step is a grant?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

3br4h!m said:


> Yes, born after visa lodgement. Yes I can see the health assessment page where I clicked 'Organize Health Examination' link to get the referral letter.


You mean you generated the HAP ID of the child yourself or CO provided you the referral letter?


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

SqOats said:


> You mean you generated the HAP ID of the child yourself or CO provided you the referral letter?


I missed the pdf, co has provided the referral letter with HAP ID. Its a new Co now though. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## gupta.rohit19 (Sep 25, 2015)

Guys,
One more question though it may sound stupid, Does anyone knows that if medical for new baby can be done outside the panel physician not mentioned in DIBP site ?

I have done the medical for me and spouse in the listed hospital but as for baby its a general check up and these hospital are listed in different cities which are far away. 

Just thinking for this general checkup also i have to travel far again.

Regards
Rohit Gupta


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

gupta.rohit19 said:


> Guys,
> One more question though it may sound stupid, Does anyone knows that if medical for new baby can be done outside the panel physician not mentioned in DIBP site ?
> 
> I have done the medical for me and spouse in the listed hospital but as for baby its a general check up and these hospital are listed in different cities which are far away.
> ...


How would a clinic / hospital upload ghe report online to the HAP ID? Has to be approved ones only. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## Umer.sajjad (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi,

I have got an invitation and created the immi account. Application is for me and wife, we are expecting our baby in May. Given the situation I have below queries.

1. What is Form 80? Does everyone has to fill this and upload it or email it to CO once it is assigned?

2. I will ask the CO to put the case on hold until the baby is born. Please suggest what form do I need to fill to add baby.

3. I am planning to have baby in US, can someone guide me what documents CO asks for baby so I will make sure that I gets them from US?

4. My ACS skill assessment is valid till 14 July, 2016. Since my case will be on hold due to child birth (expected in May), If I provide all the pending documents before 14 July, 2016 but still dont get the grant and this date is lapsed then what will happen ?

5. Evidence of qualifications, such as certified copies of: degrees, diplomas, certificates and course transcripts. Do I need to provide the certified/attested copies of all the documents for me and wife as well?

6. CO might ask for salary slips, do I need to provide the random month salary slips of all the companies which I have worked for OR just the company for which I have claimed the experience.

Thanks & Regards,
Umer


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Umer.sajjad said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got an invitation and created the immi account. Application is for me and wife, we are expecting our baby in May. Given the situation I have below queries.
> 
> ...


1. Yes.

2. Form 1022

3. Birth Certificate and Passport.

4. Once you lodge the visa, you don't have to worry.

5. Yourself only. Not required for wife if not claiming partner skills points.

6. One for each quarter for the experience you have claimed.


----------



## Umer.sajjad (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks mate. I am dubious on point # 4 & 5.

4. What do you mean by lodge the visa?

5. Documents needs to be certified/attested ?

Regards,
Umer


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Umer.sajjad said:


> Thanks mate. I am dubious on point # 4 & 5.
> 
> 4. What do you mean by lodge the visa?
> 
> ...


Have you created an immi account and paid for your visa?

Attestation required if copies are black and white and/or low-res. Not required if they are high-res color scans.


----------



## Umer.sajjad (Jan 11, 2014)

I have created Immi account but have not yet paid for visa. I am delaying from my side since I would request the CO to put my case on hold so consuming time as much as I can and will pay the visa fees just 2 days before the expiry.


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

Guys, I had sent an email to the skilled support team in order to add my newborn with his passport and birth certificate attached. And i got an acknowledgement that he was added. But, the 'organize health examinations' button is not there. What does this mean? And how should I solve this issue?
Advices are highly appreciated.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

mcmemam said:


> Guys, I had sent an email to the skilled support team in order to add my newborn with his passport and birth certificate attached. And i got an acknowledgement that he was added. But, the 'organize health examinations' button is not there. What does this mean? And how should I solve this issue?
> Advices are highly appreciated.



As per other member experiences, it takes time to generate referral letter. So, wait for few days before sending a polite reminder to your CO.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

SqOats said:


> As per other member experiences, it takes time to generate referral letter. So, wait for few days before sending a polite reminder to your CO.


If you have provided the passport details and Form 1022, the CO gives you the HAP ID immediately when adding the child.


----------



## xsimio (Nov 26, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> If you have provided the passport details and Form 1022, the CO gives you the HAP ID immediately when adding the child.


This info is incorrect, for me it took 1 week and after I contacted them a second time showing a contract of employment from an Australian company they provided the HAP ID.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

xsimio said:


> This info is incorrect, for me it took 1 week and after I contacted them a second time showing a contract of employment from an Australian company they provided the HAP ID.


I wonder what does a work contract has to do with a HAP ID. 
I guess it depends how busy your CO is. As, some of the applicants has got the HAP ID of the newly born child immediately.


----------



## xsimio (Nov 26, 2015)

SqOats said:


> I wonder what does a work contract has to do with a HAP ID.
> I guess it depends how busy your CO is. As, some of the applicants has got the HAP ID of the newly born child immediately.


Yes it depends on how busy the CO is. The work contract helped because it had a starting date specified. It might have been longer without, as we can see from other members which do not have yet the HAP ID.

I am still waiting for news, 4 weeks after I submitted the medicals for the baby.


----------



## xsimio (Nov 26, 2015)

SqOats said:


> It depends on the CO and differs case to case. But, usually should not take more than 4 weeks to get the grant.
> 
> Goodluck


4 weeks and 3 days after baby medical and still counting. No reaction from CO.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

xsimio said:


> 4 weeks and 3 days after baby medical and still counting. No reaction from CO.


Any time now mate!

Best wishes


----------



## xsimio (Nov 26, 2015)

Do you guys think CO will ask for a new medical for me? It will expire in 2 months, does anybody have any idea what is the minimum entry date they will give? I am perfectly fine with 2 weeks activation time, but what the CO will consider?


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

Finally, my newborn son is added, and we did the medical. Thanks God. How many days should I wait before the CO decision?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

mcmemam said:


> Finally, my newborn son is added, and we did the medical. Thanks God. How many days should I wait before the CO decision?


Great. So, it doesnt take much time afterall. Provided your CO is not busy and you have uploaded all the docs, you should expect to get the grant in 4 weeks time. But, we have also seen some cases delayed upto 2 months.

Wish you all the best.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

mcmemam said:


> Finally, my newborn son is added, and we did the medical. Thanks God. How many days should I wait before the CO decision?


Can you pls share the below info in order to have a general idea about the time required.

Informed CO about wife's pregnancy (form 1022) :
Baby born : 
Provided birth certificate and passport to CO :
Baby added to application :
HAP ID provided by the CO :
Medical done for the baby : 

I know that it totally depends from case to case, but the info would be useful for reference.

Thanks


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Can you pls share the below info in order to have a general idea about the time required. Informed CO about wife's pregnancy (form 1022) : Baby born : Provided birth certificate and passport to CO : Baby added to application : HAP ID provided by the CO : Medical done for the baby : I know that it totally depends from case to case, but the info would be useful for reference. Thanks


Well, this is a good question that is hard to be answered because I don't really know, till now, if what I did is the right steps that should be followed. And, my conclusions may not be correct.

I will tell my story and let you judge and conclude. My son was born on the 1st of Sep (my birthday; this is so irrelevant, but I like to mention it). CO assigned on 14th of Oct, and she asked for all docs+pccs+medicals despite notifying that my wife was pregnant though my agent. I submitted all docs+pccs+form 1022 on the 3rd of Nov, but I had no response till the beginning of Dec when I decided to intervene and ask about the status by calling the skilled support phone. 
It turned out that the skilled support team are supposed to help the COs, so the gentleman who answered the call asked me to send my son's passport and birth cert along with my passport number to the email [email protected]. 
After 3 days, my agent received a notification of my son's addition. However, she couldn't generate his referral letter as a symptom of not having a HAP ID.
Again, I tried to call the skilled support team as a desperate attempt to fix the issue but with no success to reach out to them. So, I dropped an email to both skilled.support team and [email protected]. Two hours later, I managed to reached out to the skilled support team, but the gentleman told me that I have to wait until my CO sends the referral letter to me. So, I decided to wait. But, all of a sudden, I received an email from the health strategies team that they generated a HAP ID and it was. I did the medical examinations and asked my agent to tell this story to my CO to avoid any problems, just in case that I shouldn't have added my son without her permission, and I hope there will not any problems.

I am sorry for the long reply, but I wanted to fully share my experience, probably it will be useful to anyone.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you for your detailed response. The approach you took is not a standard one but i am glad that it worked. I dont think that you will face any issues with the CO because you were ultimately assisted by the immigration guys. 

Again, can you pls help me to fill the below info. Would be of great help.

Informed CO about wife's pregnancy (form 1022) : ???
Baby born : 1 Sept 2015
Provided birth certificate and passport to Skilled Support : ??? Dec 2015
Baby added to application :??? Dec 2015
HAP ID provided by Health strategies :??? Dec 2015
Medical done for the baby : ??? Dec 2015

Wish you all the best.



mcmemam said:


> Well, this is a good question that is hard to be answered because I don't really know, till now, if what I did is the right steps that should be followed. And, my conclusions may not be correct.
> 
> I will tell my story and let you judge and conclude. My son was born on the 1st of Sep (my birthday; this is so irrelevant, but I like to mention it). CO assigned on 14th of Oct, and she asked for all docs+pccs+medicals despite notifying that my wife was pregnant though my agent. I submitted all docs+pccs+form 1022 on the 3rd of Nov, but I had no response till the beginning of Dec when I decided to intervene and ask about the status by calling the skilled support phone.
> It turned out that the skilled support team are supposed to help the COs, so the gentleman who answered the call asked me to send my son's passport and birth cert along with my passport number to the email [email protected].
> ...


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Thank you for your detailed response. The approach you took is not a standard one but i am glad that it worked. I dont think that you will face any issues with the CO because you were ultimately assisted by the immigration guys. Again, can you pls help me to fill the below info. Would be of great help. Informed CO about wife's pregnancy (form 1022) : ??? Baby born : 1 Sept 2015 Provided birth certificate and passport to Skilled Support : ??? Dec 2015 Baby added to application :??? Dec 2015 HAP ID provided by Health strategies :??? Dec 2015 Medical done for the baby : ??? Dec 2015 Wish you all the best.


I listed the timeline below:
- Informed CO about wife's pregnancy: my agent informed the dept by mail. She told me there is no need for form 1022 in this stage. That was on the 1st Of Sep before the birth.
- Baby born: 1st of Sep
- Provided birth cert and passport to Skilled Support: 2nd of Dec
- Baby added to the application: 5th of Dec
- An email was sent to Health Strategies: 7th of Dec
- Received an email from health strategies: 8th of Dec
- Medical done for all the family: 10th of Dec

Good luck and thanks for your wishes.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you for the info. It would be of help to others.

Hope that you get the grant within 4 weeks time. Goodluck.



mcmemam said:


> I listed the timeline below:
> - Informed CO about wife's pregnancy: my agent informed the dept by mail. She told me there is no need for form 1022 in this stage. That was on the 1st Of Sep before the birth.
> - Baby born: 1st of Sep
> - Provided birth cert and passport to Skilled Support: 2nd of Dec
> ...


----------



## xsimio (Nov 26, 2015)

I called them yesterday and they told me the following:

When the HAP ID for the baby was issued, they put the case on-hold for 6 weeks to give me time to make the medical of the baby. They will contact me when 6 weeks will be passed. I just need to wait.

6 weeks will be on 23 December.

Do you guys think we need to do again the PPC/Medicals for us? Mine will expire in 2 months from now, do they issue VISA with a short entrance date? I really need to enter Australia because I have a contract of work, I should have been started at 1 December.

Oh, and not to forget: 4 Euro a minute calling from a mobile number in Europe.


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

xsimio said:


> I called them yesterday and they told me the following: When the HAP ID for the baby was issued, they put the case on-hold for 6 weeks to give me time to make the medical of the baby. They will contact me when 6 weeks will be passed. I just need to wait. 6 weeks will be on 23 December. Do you guys think we need to do again the PPC/Medicals for us? Mine will expire in 2 months from now, do they issue VISA with a short entrance date? I really need to enter Australia because I have a contract of work, I should have been started at 1 December.


If i were in your situation, I would prepare the new pccs while waiting, just in your CO asked for new ones.
Another thing, cannot you send an email to your CO asking for expediting the process along with the job offer?


----------



## xsimio (Nov 26, 2015)

mcmemam said:


> If i were in your situation, I would prepare the new pccs while waiting, just in your CO asked for new ones.
> Another thing, cannot you send an email to your CO asking for expediting the process along with the job offer?


My agent already sent two emails but there was no reaction from CO. When case is on-hold waiting, they do not see the emails.

New PPCs is not that easy, I have to do it for 3 countries and it costs 600E only the translation + 300E one flight to my home country + 200 cost of PPCs.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

There should not be any problem as long as the PCCs are valid. But, CO may ask for your consent before granting the visa due to short IED.

Seems like you dont have any other options other then waiting for CO contact. Hopefully, you will get the grant on 23 Dec with 6 weeks IED.

Goodluck.




xsimio said:


> I called them yesterday and they told me the following:
> 
> When the HAP ID for the baby was issued, they put the case on-hold for 6 weeks to give me time to make the medical of the baby. They will contact me when 6 weeks will be passed. I just need to wait.
> 
> ...


----------



## odraodra (Aug 10, 2015)

This thread has been quite useful, I do want to thank everyone for their precious input.

Thanks again


----------



## xsimio (Nov 26, 2015)

odraodra said:


> This thread has been quite useful, I do want to thank everyone for their precious input.
> 
> Thanks again


Me too. I still did not see a confirmation from other guys who were waiting for CO to generate the HAP ID for the baby for them, anyone got any updates?

@odraodra: Do you have a similar case with ours? Can you please share your case and times for each step?


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

xsimio said:


> Me too. I still did not see a confirmation from other guys who were waiting for CO to generate the HAP ID for the baby for them, anyone got any updates?
> 
> @odraodra: Do you have a similar case with ours? Can you please share your case and times for each step?


See my timeline...have updated all the dates...


----------



## xsimio (Nov 26, 2015)

usmansshaikh said:


> See my timeline...have updated all the dates...


When are your/wife medical and PPC expiring? Are you planning on doing new ones?


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

medicals were done 2 weeks ago...so they are not expiring...


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

Guys, did anyone get the grant or CO contact after submitting the medical? I want to know how long will we wait?
Any info is appreciated.


----------



## xsimio (Nov 26, 2015)

mcmemam said:


> Guys, did anyone get the grant or CO contact after submitting the medical? I want to know how long will we wait?
> Any info is appreciated.


As I mentioned, after the medical of the baby, the case went on-hold for 6 weeks. I will let you know what happens after 6 weeks.


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

xsimio said:


> As I mentioned, after the medical of the baby, the case went on-hold for 6 weeks. I will let you know what happens after 6 weeks.


Did you add your kid through your CO? Or by emailing the skilled support team?


----------



## xsimio (Nov 26, 2015)

mcmemam said:


> Did you add your kid through your CO? Or by emailing the skilled support team?


No idea, was done by the agent.


----------



## xsimio (Nov 26, 2015)

xsimio said:


> As I mentioned, after the medical of the baby, the case went on-hold for 6 weeks. I will let you know what happens after 6 weeks.


Nothing happened after 6 weeks.
I am at 6 weeks and 1 day after the baby medical was submitted and still counting. I created an IMMI account and imported my application so that I can see the status also.

It says Assessment in progress.

Any news, I will post it here so that you can have a timeline.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

xsimio said:


> Nothing happened after 6 weeks.
> I am at 6 weeks and 1 day after the baby medical was submitted and still counting. I created an IMMI account and imported my application so that I can see the status also.
> 
> It says Assessment in progress.
> ...


Possibly, the delays could be due to Christmas holidays. Did you try calling them?. 

Things are moving slow these days. But, people are hopeful that grants will start raining after mid of January. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi there,

Are you still awaiting grant?. Just saw a post on another thread and thought to share with you as you might end up in similar situation. Check post from KITO101 if you havent already.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../913001-oct-2015-189-visa-applications-7.html

His PCC was expiring next month but the IED given was based on the medical. I've also heard a similar case before. So, no need to worry i guess.

Goodluck.



xsimio said:


> Nothing happened after 6 weeks.
> I am at 6 weeks and 1 day after the baby medical was submitted and still counting. I created an IMMI account and imported my application so that I can see the status also.
> 
> It says Assessment in progress.
> ...


----------



## xsimio (Nov 26, 2015)

Unfortunately my PPC and also the Medical will expire in February. For my wife, only the PPC expires in February.

When we did the Medical in February, we found out about the pregnancy at the X-Ray office. As mine was done, they had to submit it. As her had missing info, they submit it now in October.

I will give them a call tomorrow again as it is 7 weeks.

I am fine even with 2 weeks entrance notice, we already packed half of our house, arranged for relocation company, I have to start working in Melbourne, we are missing only the VISA. What I want to avoid is going for a new Dutch PPC which takes 2 weeks and needs to be translated, several pages. The Medical can be done same day here, the doctor is very helpful. And if they ask for PPC from previous countries, we both have to fly a few times for that, which complicates things a lot.


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello Everyone, 

Pleased to inform that we got our grants(myself, wife and kid) yesterday afternoon. Thank you to all forum members who have been so helpful to me throughout the process. Now comes the part to decide on the move. For now time to celebrate the new year gift from DIBP as its a big surprise and wasnt expecting the grant today at all!!


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

usmansshaikh said:


> Hello Everyone, Pleased to inform that we got our grants(myself, wife and kid) yesterday afternoon. Thank you to all forum members who have been so helpful to me throughout the process. Now comes the part to decide on the move. For now time to celebrate the new year gift from DIBP as its a big surprise and wasnt expecting the grant today at all!!


Congrats Usman, and happy new year. I wish you bright and prosperous future insha'Allah. Pray for the rest and wish everyone good luck.


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks mcmemam....hopefully all waiting applicants will get grant soon!!


----------



## xsimio (Nov 26, 2015)

I am at 7 weeks and 2 days after I uploaded the Medical for the baby and still nothing. Congrats.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Many congrats. What a way to end the year  



usmansshaikh said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Pleased to inform that we got our grants(myself, wife and kid) yesterday afternoon. Thank you to all forum members who have been so helpful to me throughout the process. Now comes the part to decide on the move. For now time to celebrate the new year gift from DIBP as its a big surprise and wasnt expecting the grant today at all!!


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks! Yes! Brilliant New Year gift


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

xsimio said:


> I am at 7 weeks and 2 days after I uploaded the Medical for the baby and still nothing. Congrats.




Thanks Xsimio, be patient, you will get good news soon!


----------



## xsimio (Nov 26, 2015)

usmansshaikh said:


> Thanks Xsimio, be patient, you will get good news soon!


Got my grant just now. Adelaide team.

Took exactly 8 weeks from the moment we uploaded the medical of the baby which was the last document.

Entry date of only 6 weeks.

Cheers.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Congrats on the much awaited grant. So, it is true that CO is coming back to case only after the scheduled waiting time i-e 8 weeks instead of 4 weeks due to heavy work load. 



xsimio said:


> Got my grant just now. Adelaide team.
> 
> Took exactly 8 weeks from the moment we uploaded the medical of the baby which was the last document.
> 
> ...


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

xsimio said:


> Got my grant just now. Adelaide team. Took exactly 8 weeks from the moment we uploaded the medical of the baby which was the last document. Entry date of only 6 weeks. Cheers.


Congrats man. But why the too short IED?


----------



## xsimio (Nov 26, 2015)

Because of PPC expiration.

Sent from my SM-J100H using Tapatalk


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

xsimio said:


> Got my grant just now. Adelaide team.
> 
> Took exactly 8 weeks from the moment we uploaded the medical of the baby which was the last document.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! i told you your time is near!


----------



## Fantastic (Sep 11, 2013)

*Following thread; EDD (19-Feb)*

Hi all,
Really wonderful thread with loads of information; adding myself to group.
In my case EDD is 19-Feb; Full info in Signature.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulation! Best of luck for next phase of life 


xsimio said:


> Got my grant just now. Adelaide team.
> 
> Took exactly 8 weeks from the moment we uploaded the medical of the baby which was the last document.
> 
> ...


----------



## scrollmeout (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello everyone, 

I just read through the whole thread. My details are in my signature. I never really got a delay mail after i sent the request in November 2015, so i'm hoping my CO will respond within the standard 4 weeks. Cheers


----------



## scrollmeout (Aug 22, 2015)

I recently called DIBP to request for a HAP ID for my new baby. The CO added her to my immi account but hap ID wasn't provided. There is no link to organize medicals. Does anyone have a suggestion about how to resolve this issue? Will I have to call them n yet again?


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

scrollmeout said:


> I recently called DIBP to request for a HAP ID for my new baby. The CO added her to my immi account but hap ID wasn't provided. There is no link to organize medicals. Does anyone have a suggestion about how to resolve this issue? Will I have to call them n yet again?


Scroll up in this thread. I mentioned, in a post, an email that you should report this issue to.
Good luck

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## scrollmeout (Aug 22, 2015)

mcmemam said:


> Scroll up in this thread. I mentioned, in a post, an email that you should report this issue to.
> Good luck
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks. I saw your post and sent an email to [email protected] strange that they don't use @border.gov.au
There was no acknowledgement email. Please, did u get it when you sent yours?


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

scrollmeout said:


> Thanks. I saw your post and sent an email to [email protected] strange that they don't use @border.gov.au There was no acknowledgement email. Please, did u get it when you sent yours?


No. You will get the adding confirmation soon insha'Allah. Best of luck

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

i mailed to both skilled support and border.gov email address and got the HAP ID for baby in 11 days.


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi All,
I too am in the same situation. Uploaded the new borns details on 11 Jan 2016... no news after that...its 17 days still no response...i am using a MARA agent for the application. Will I be able to sent email from my email ID.


----------



## scrollmeout (Aug 22, 2015)

mcmemam said:


> No. You will get the adding confirmation soon insha'Allah. Best of luck
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks, I just got my baby's hap id from health strategies. 1 like for you


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi..i am using MARA agent for the PR application...will i be able go email the DIPB directly regarding HAP ID for newborn.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

scrollmeout said:


> Thanks, I just got my baby's hap id from health strategies. 1 like for you


This is a great piece of information as not many people know about health strategies. I am sure if you wait for your CO to get the baby HAP ID, it would take much longer.

So, basically we have to submit baby docs to the CO to get baby added in the application and then send email to both CO and health strategies to get the baby HAP ID. 

I am in a process to receive the baby's passport in order to proceed further. It will take another month or so.

Lets hope for the best.


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

Please pray for me to get the visa soon insh'Allah 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

srf_2015 said:


> Hi All,
> I too am in the same situation. Uploaded the new borns details on 11 Jan 2016... no news after that...its 17 days still no response...i am using a MARA agent for the application. Will I be able to sent email from my email ID.


Yes you can. I am also using an agent and did the same. Just include your TRN/Passport Number/Birthdate/Full name in the email, so that they can recognize your case.


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for your response. Can you pls tell me what exactly i should mention in the email..can u let me know.


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

srf_2015 said:


> Thanks for your response. Can you pls tell me what exactly i should mention in the email..can u let me know.


 nothing more than 'i added my newborn to the application but the hap id is not generated. And, my details are: full name, passport no, birthdate, TRN' that is all. Best of luck

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

mcmemam said:


> srf_2015 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your response. Can you pls tell me what exactly i should mention in the email..can u let me know.
> ...


Thanks...


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

I have send email to health stratergies...?


----------



## Pinkiestar80 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi all,
We have applied for Partner visa of my daughter in law. She is pregnant and currently with us on a visitor visa.
Can we apply for extension?
Please help
Thanks


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

I recieved a response from health strategies stating that the baby has to first added to the application and then only the HAP ID can be generated. I think that the CO has still not added the baby to the application. I called DIPB and they said that there is a heavy backlog and hence the details have not been added. Please wait....


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

srf_2015 said:


> I recieved a response from health strategies stating that the baby has to first added to the application and then only the HAP ID can be generated. I think that the CO has still not added the baby to the application. I called DIPB and they said that there is a heavy backlog and hence the details have not been added. Please wait....


You didn't read all the thread. Do you?!. I really want to help but it is meaningless to repost everything that is already there. Please read our posts carefully and send a request to the skilled support team to add you child. These will take 2 or 3 days insha'Allah. Then, rewrite to the health strategies.

Hope you get it done soon.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Fantastic (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello all,
Today I have sent a mail in response to my 2nd CO contact requesting for new born birth certificate and Passport for adding new born to application and creating HAP ID.

What are current time lines, when can I expect HAP ID to be generated for my new born?

Note: I have marked mail copy to [email protected] & [email protected]


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Fantastic said:


> Hello all,
> Today I have sent a mail in response to my 2nd CO contact requesting for new born birth certificate and Passport for adding new born to application and creating HAP ID.
> 
> What are current time lines, when can I expect HAP ID to be generated for my new born?
> ...


It depends on your CO, but you should expect it in max 2 weeks time. First, your CO will add the baby in the application, then HAP ID will be generated either by CO or health strategies/skilled support.

Goodluck.


----------



## Fantastic (Sep 11, 2013)

SqOats said:


> It depends on your CO, but you should expect it in max 2 weeks time. First, your CO will add the baby in the application, then HAP ID will be generated either by CO or health strategies/skilled support.
> 
> Goodluck.



Thank you SqOats!


----------



## kota3456 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have gone through the forum and couldn't find any answer to my question, hence posting.

My child is born on 21st Dec 2015 in Australia and got added to my application last week. AFAIK, if the child is born in Aus and less than 6 months old then there is no requirement to medical examination.

Does anyone know what documents required to submit for Health Evidence of my child? Do we still need to generate HAP ID for my child? 

Thanks


----------



## Fantastic (Sep 11, 2013)

Fantastic said:


> Thank you SqOats!


Hi all,

Its already 7 days since I have provided my newborn passpot and birth certificate. What do you think should I politely request them by calling them on Monday.

What details I should be ready with?

Passport?
Applicant name?
Last CO contact date?

if any additional info is required please let me know


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Fantastic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Its already 7 days since I have provided my newborn passpot and birth certificate. What do you think should I politely request them by calling them on Monday.
> 
> ...


Have some patience, Usually it takes from 2-4 weeks for CO to add the child.

Which team is handling your case, Brisbane or Adelaide?


----------



## Fantastic (Sep 11, 2013)

SqOats said:


> Have some patience, Usually it takes from 2-4 weeks for CO to add the child.
> 
> Which team is handling your case, Brisbane or Adelaide?


Dear SqOats,
Its Brisbane, does this depends on team load? I somewhere heard skill select team helps CO team for adding new born. I am not 100% sure


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Fantastic said:


> Dear SqOats,
> Its Brisbane, does this depends on team load? I somewhere heard skill select team helps CO team for adding new born. I am not 100% sure


It depends on CO work load. No, from other member experiences, skill select team can only help in getting you the HAP ID once CO adds the child in application.

So, first you have to wait from your CO.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Today, I've received the passport of my child and I've emailed the required documents to CO to add my child in the application. Lets see how much time CO will take. Fingers Crossed


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Just a quick question. I've emailed my baby birth certificate, passport and form 1022 to my CO. Do i also need to attach the documents on my immiaccount?. If yes, where shall I attach them? Under mine or my wife's?.

Thanks


----------



## Fantastic (Sep 11, 2013)

SqOats said:


> Just a quick question. I've emailed my baby birth certificate, passport and form 1022 to my CO. Do i also need to attach the documents on my immiaccount?. If yes, where shall I attach them? Under mine or my wife's?.
> 
> Thanks


Hi SqOats, my agent told me only mailing CO will be sufficient.


----------



## scrollmeout (Aug 22, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Just a quick question. I've emailed my baby birth certificate, passport and form 1022 to my CO. Do i also need to attach the documents on my immiaccount?. If yes, where shall I attach them? Under mine or my wife's?.
> 
> Thanks


Upload the documents to your immi account as well.


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Just a quick question. I've emailed my baby birth certificate, passport and form 1022 to my CO. Do i also need to attach the documents on my immiaccount?. If yes, where shall I attach them? Under mine or my wife's?.
> 
> Thanks


you can only upload once the baby is added to your application...


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

To my surprise, my son has been added in a single day. Also, I got his HAP ID. That is really impressive.

Now I need to arrange the medical exams.


----------



## Fantastic (Sep 11, 2013)

SqOats said:


> To my surprise, my son has been added in a single day. Also, I got his HAP ID. That is really impressive.
> 
> Now I need to arrange the medical exams.


Woha! Thats dam fast! Goodluck


----------



## Roger83 (Jul 23, 2015)

SqOats said:


> To my surprise, my son has been added in a single day. Also, I got his HAP ID. That is really impressive.
> 
> Now I need to arrange the medical exams.


Awesome!!!
I've been waiting for 7 working days. My baby has been added in the application from what I can see through immiAccount but no link for "organize health examinations."
Do you think whether I should send an email to health.strategies to ask for HAP id? Thanks and good luck.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Roger83 said:


> Awesome!!!
> I've been waiting for 7 working days. My baby has been added in the application from what I can see through immiAccount but no link for "organize health examinations."
> Do you think whether I should send an email to health.strategies to ask for HAP id? Thanks and good luck.


In my case, CO responded to my email and sent fresh list of required documents. It contains 3 medical request letters for me, wife and baby. 

Yes, you can contact health strategies as they help in expediting the process. 

Goodluck.


----------



## Roger83 (Jul 23, 2015)

SqOats said:


> In my case, CO responded to my email and sent fresh list of required documents. It contains 3 medical request letters for me, wife and baby.
> 
> Yes, you can contact health strategies as they help in expediting the process.
> 
> Goodluck.


Thanks. I will do it.

By the way, it's strange that you receive new medical request letters for you and your wife. I wonder whether the HAP id is the same as old ones. Thanks.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Roger83 said:


> Thanks. I will do it.
> 
> By the way, it's strange that you receive new medical request letters for you and your wife. I wonder whether the HAP id is the same as old ones. Thanks.


Yes, the HAP ID is same for me and wife. Strange thing for me is that in my sons HAP ID Letter, his passport number is not shown even though I sent them the passport. I hope it wont be any issue.


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Yes, the HAP ID is same for me and wife. Strange thing for me is that in my sons HAP ID Letter, his passport number is not shown even though I sent them the passport. I hope it wont be any issue.


Passport number is a must as the medical people require it. You also have to take your original passport for the medical as well


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

usmansshaikh said:


> Passport number is a must as the medical people require it. You also have to take your original passport for the medical as well


I see. So, shall i first check with the physician if my sons HAP ID is correct or shall i inform my CO straight away and ask to provide new letter for my son with passport number added?


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

SqOats said:


> I see. So, shall i first check with the physician if my sons HAP ID is correct or shall i inform my CO straight away and ask to provide new letter for my son with passport number added?



check with the physician i guess...if they can do it you may go ahead i guess...im not sure though as they asked to verify passport number against HAP ID letter in my case


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

usmansshaikh said:


> check with the physician i guess...if they can do it you may go ahead i guess...im not sure though as they asked to verify passport number against HAP ID letter in my case


Thanks. I will check with the physician today.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

SqOats said:


> Thanks. I will check with the physician today.


I've checked with the physician over the phone and he said it is acceptable as long as I can provide my sons original passport upon my visit. So, I will do the medicals tomorrow and will see if the results will be uploaded smoothly especially against my son's HAP ID.

Fingers Crossed.


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

SqOats said:


> I've checked with the physician over the phone and he said it is acceptable as long as I can provide my sons original passport upon my visit. So, I will do the medicals tomorrow and will see if the results will be uploaded smoothly especially against my son's HAP ID.
> 
> Fingers Crossed.


All the best!


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Now my turn come to wait for HAP ID. However, I am glad that my new born baby application is added within 24 hours by skilled support team. Let sees how long its takes for HAP ID generation. Expecting to relief soon from final stage of formalities


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> Now my turn come to wait for HAP ID. However, I am glad that my new born baby application is added within 24 hours by skilled support team. Let sees how long its takes for HAP ID generation. Expecting to relief soon from final stage of formalities


Great info. I knew from other members that only CO can add the newborn. But, in your case skilledsupport team took care of it which is good news. For HAP ID, other members has got quicker response from healthstrategies. Just wait for few days and send an email to healthstrategies to get the child's HAP ID quickly. 

Goodluck


----------



## aus_immigration (Sep 10, 2015)

Hello Friends,

I have submitted my application on 28th April, got the CO allotted on 7th May asking for PCC, Medical for myself, wife and son. I have completed everything else except my wife’s medical as he is carrying and the EDD is in August. After attaching the documents related to Medicals of mine and son ’s, PCC for me and my wife, I’ve sent an email to the CO @ [email protected] on 2nd June informing about the pregnancy and attached the medical certificate mentioning the pregnancy. I haven’t got any response till now from the CO. Since I have not submitted all the requested document, I have not clicked the button “Information Provided ” in the application.

1)	Is this the right email id for communication? I have been allotted the CO belongs to GSM Brisbane.
2)	Normally how many days would it take to get the response?
3)	Once the CO put the application on hold, would the status of the application change to HOLD or something?

Requesting the experienced friends to clarify my doubts and it would be grateful if you could explain the steps you have taken during this process in this situation and the steps to be followed after the delivery.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi All,

Baby was born on 1-July-16, Already submitted Documents (PP and BC) to the CO on 19-Jul-16, Will wait I receive the HAP ID for the baby.

I have 2 Children 1st one is 3 years and other is 2 weeks, My Question here is that on TB Tests what should be do on below

* TB skin test
* TB blood test

Some say that after BCG the skin test might show TB Effected, and then DIBP ask us to take XRAY. I dont think taking XRAY for minor children is a good idea.

Please Advice.


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

*Baby Born*

Baby was born on 1st July, informed CO on 20th July, But till now no update from CO, I check on my immi account it show that change of circumstances has been files and so my agent has sent the information to the CO.

But no update yet... What can I do other than waiting waiting waiting


----------



## gabrielmcl (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi All! 

I expect my invitation for the 189 to come through in the next round, in late August 2016. I have already taken care of ny medicals with My Health Declarations since last March. 

However, i got married one month ago, and I want to proceed with my wife's health requirements as well, as she will be applying as my dependent for the 189 visa. 

Is there any way I can add her to my application on My health declarations and get her a HAP Id that is linked. To mine? 

Is it possible for her to obtain a HAP Id independently and we just communicate mine and her HAP ids when we apply? 

What do you think would be the best strategy? 

Your advice is greatly appreciated! 

Gabriel


----------



## aus_immigration (Sep 10, 2015)

starwin4u said:


> Baby was born on 1st July, informed CO on 20th July, But till now no update from CO, I check on my immi account it show that change of circumstances has been files and so my agent has sent the information to the CO.
> 
> But no update yet... What can I do other than waiting waiting waiting


Hello Friends,

I'm also in a similar situation. Baby was born on 2nd of August. I had send the BC, PP and From 1022 in a mail to [email protected]. My wife's medical was pending and now that is also done. The immi account shows the current status as Information requested.

- In immi account, there is an option under "Update us" for "Notification of changes in circumstances". Should I submit this also?
- Since all the requested details are submitted, should I click the button "Information provided"? Am worried to do so as my baby is not yet added to the application.
- Its been a week since I have submitted my baby's documents. Should I wait for more time or shall I send a reminder mail? Is there a contact number to reach out?

Thanks,


----------



## nd1 (Oct 10, 2016)

Its almost 6 weeks we submitted medicals and all docs for our new born. Still waiting for the grant. Does anyone know if there is any freezing period when new born is added to application?


ANZSCO Code : Systems Analyst - 261112
EOI Date : 04-Dec-2015 (65 Points)
EOI invitation : 22-Jan-2016
VISA lodge : 04-Mar-2016
CO Contacted : 01-April-2016 (Medicals, PCC, and form 80)
PCC : 21-April-2016 (Wife and me)
Medicals : 23-April-2016 (Except wife X-ray as she was Pregnant)
Info Provided : 28-April-2016 (Informed CO to put application on hold as wife was pregnant)
Employment Verification: 10 June 2016 (AHC call)
Medicals: 17-Aug-2016 (Wife Pending X-Ray)
Baby docs provided: 27-Aug-2016 (Passport, Birth Certificate)
CO Contacted: 14-Sept-2016 (Baby Added+HAP ID)
Medicals for Baby: 17-Sept-2016
Info Provided: 22-Sept-2016 (Informed CO that medicals have been cleared for Baby)
Application Status: Assessment in Progress
Visa Grant: ?????


----------



## Moataz Mansi (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi all,
so helpful posts, I am in the same situation , my newborn was added on 29 Oct by the CO but HAP ID hasn't been generated yet, i will be a patient before sending a notification mail. My concern is an extra payment for newborn baby is requested???


----------



## shining star (May 2, 2016)

How can we see that the agent has already notified co for the change in circumstances like for the new born baby notification . Can we see that form 1022 already uploaded ?


----------



## shining star (May 2, 2016)

starwin4u said:


> Baby was born on 1st July, informed CO on 20th July, But till now no update from CO, I check on my immi account it show that change of circumstances has been files and so my agent has sent the information to the CO.
> 
> But no update yet... What can I do other than waiting waiting waiting


How have you seen that change of circumstances has been filed on ur immi acct ? where is that option ? I also want to see if my agent has already updated form 1022 .


----------



## shining star (May 2, 2016)

SqOats said:


> I have a similar case and I did inform CO about pregnancy of my wife once CO contacted me and asked for additional documents including PCC and medicals. She replied to my email after a month time and confirmed that medical can be done after child's birth but PCCs are needed to be provided.
> 
> In some other cases, CO hasnt asked even for the PCC.


Hello brother , 

what was the status of ur application at the time of uploading medicals . Actually i am waiting for a HAP ID for my baby and the meanwhile the status of my application has already been changed to '' Assessment in progress '' . Is that because my wife has recently finished her medicals and the results are uploaded . Logically the request was complete so the status has changed itself ?


----------



## shining star (May 2, 2016)

aus_immigration said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I'm also in a similar situation. Baby was born on 2nd of August. I had send the BC, PP and From 1022 in a mail to [email protected]. My wife's medical was pending and now that is also done. The immi account shows the current status as Information requested.
> 
> ...


Hi , 
have you got hap id for ur baby ? how long it took for that ? was the status of ur application changed already to '' assessment in progress '' or not ?


----------



## BBlessed (Feb 7, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Just a quick question. I've emailed my baby birth certificate, passport and form 1022 to my CO. Do i also need to attach the documents on my immiaccount?. If yes, where shall I attach them? Under mine or my wife's?.
> 
> Thanks


Dear friends

We were blessed with a baby boy on 19th October 2016 and I uploaded baby’s documents (Passport, Birth Certificate and signed copy of Form 1022) in ImmiAccount under my name on 4th Nov. I sent an email on the same day to CO informing that documents have been uploaded in immiaccount and requested her to send HAP ID for my newborn son . I also submitted online Form 1022 in the immiaccount.

I did not email the documents to CO, instead uploaded them directly to immiaccount. Because in previous emails from CO it is written at the end, “Please submit documents by attaching colour scans to your visa application using ImmiAccount.” 

*It has been 17 days after sending the email and until now there is no reply from CO. *
I have read here to get quick response for adding newborn baby to the application, we can email the documents (baby’s Passport, Birth Certificate and signed copy of Form 1022) to [email protected]. 

*Pls. advice is it okay to email to [email protected], CC to [email protected] and send the documents by email attachments. Or else wait until CO will respond to the email?*


----------



## BBlessed (Feb 7, 2015)

Dear Sqoats and mcmemam, would appreciate if you could please reply to the above post based upon your experience!


----------



## shining star (May 2, 2016)

BBlessed said:


> Dear friends
> 
> We were blessed with a baby boy on 19th October 2016 and I uploaded baby’s documents (Passport, Birth Certificate and signed copy of Form 1022) in ImmiAccount under my name on 4th Nov. I sent an email on the same day to CO informing that documents have been uploaded in immiaccount and requested her to send HAP ID for my newborn son . I also submitted online Form 1022 in the immiaccount.
> 
> ...


Hi ,
Did u get HAP ID for the new born or still waiting . If you got it already , how long it took for co to generate the HAP ID please . I have uploaded new born docs on 15 Nov but still no response .


----------



## BBlessed (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi, 
Yeah I got HAP ID for my newborn son on Thursday! It took exactly 18 days for CO to reply back! Just wait for a week or so, you will surely get!


----------



## MaddyinMelbourne (Jul 25, 2016)

Hello All,

I have got HAP Id for my new born baby. She is 3 months old. I went to Bupa for Medical 501 Health Assessment however Bupa denied that they dont perform health assessment for baby older than 6 months. My baby was born in Melbourne.

I called immi dept but they asked me to wait for CO to respond. Any idea how medical test will be done.

Thanks


----------



## MaddyinMelbourne (Jul 25, 2016)

kota3456 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have gone through the forum and couldn't find any answer to my question, hence posting.
> 
> ...


Hi Kota, were you asked by CO to get medical health assessment for new born in Australia ? Or it was not required for less than 6 months baby?

Thanks


----------



## Nickel86 (Jun 1, 2016)

Dear Fellow Members,

Below is my case and I expect you guys to help me 

I lodged my application for SC 190 - NSW on 29 October 2016 for my self and my spouse. My wife was expecting at that time and delivered on 16 Nov 2016.

The fist contact CO made was on 17 Nov 2016 and she asked for additional evidence of employment and marriage along with Medicals for me and my wife (within 28 days of email). I sent an email to CO ([email protected]) on 24 Nov 2016 informing about newborn and attached Form 1022 along with birth certificate and I requested her to delay our medicals until the newborn is added. 

I did not receive her reply till 7 Dec 2016 and finally went for medicals for my wife and myself on 8 Dec 2016. There is still no contact from CO. How should I contact my CO other than email on [email protected] and ask her to add the newborn to my application.

Thanks


----------



## BBlessed (Feb 7, 2015)

Dear Nickel 86,

I did not contacted skilled support team. There is no other option to get in touch with your CO ! wait for CO to contact you, she will add newborn to your application and give you extra 28 days to complete medicals. I submitted update us link in the immiaccount for change in circumstances. Probably you will receive the email within this week !


----------



## Danim78 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi nickel how did you get on? Our situation sounds similar to yours. Co requested more info & Medicals on 13/12/16, we submitted more evidence & requested an extension for Medicals as I was pregnant. Baby born 16/12/16, we emailed CO with form 1022, BC & PP 16/01/17 & added change of circumstance on immi account. We haven't heard anything from CO, our Medicals are booked for 3rd feb (without newborn).. any advice appreciated. Not sure if we sure delay Medicals but worried as we have gone over 28 days..


----------



## Danim78 (Jan 25, 2017)

Please note we struggled to get in for Medicals due to Christmas period, then my partner had work commitments as he had taken 3 weeks paternity, unfortunately there were no medical appts available, until 10th Jan (which would have been 29 days) as we missed the deadline because of Christmas hols we were hoping to get newborn medical done at the same time hence booked 3rd feb but haven't heard from CO about newborn being added.. hoping they also have a backlog because of Christmas shutdown & not because there's any problems


----------



## manoh (Jan 24, 2017)

Hello maddy,

I am in same situation as yours. so, in your case how did you complete the health check up for your new born baby? and what is the visa status ? If you already got the visa grant then how long it took after completing the health checkup for your baby?

As they mention about paper health assessment due to less than 6month baby, i have already sent the health summary letter from my gp through email to my co. 

thank you
manoh





MaddyinMelbourne said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have got HAP Id for my new born baby. She is 3 months old. I went to Bupa for Medical 501 Health Assessment however Bupa denied that they dont perform health assessment for baby older than 6 months. My baby was born in Melbourne.
> 
> ...


----------

